

Anonymous functions and closures in PHP - rgantt
http://www.zuttonet.com/articles/anonymous-functions-and-closure-php/
Hey HN! This is an article I wrote last night after trying to explain closures in PHP to a coworker. I wasn't really able to find a good "here's what they aren't, here's what they are" article on closures from a PHP perspective, so I decided to spend some time and create my own. I hope someone else finds it useful!
======
rgantt
I wrote up a little blurb about this, but this is my first HN submission and I
don't really know where it went. Anyway: I wrote this article last night to
clarify some points I made to a coworker about closures in PHP. I couldn't
find a really good overview of them online (what they aren't, what they are),
so I rolled my own! I hope someone out there gets some utility from it.

